# clinical engineering



## maa9000 (10 أغسطس 2007)

أرجو من سيادتكم تقييم هذا الموضوع وإذا كان لديكم معلومات عن هذا الموضوع أرجو أن تفيدوني.
الأمين


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا بك الكريم
اخي هل يمكن التوضيح اكثر، حيث انني لم افهم قصدك بصراحة، ان شاء الله بعد ذلك ان كان لدي معلومات او توجيهات سأوافيك بها بإذن الله.


----------



## maa9000 (12 أغسطس 2007)

أريد معلومات عن هندسة المستشفيات(clinical engineering)
مع جزيل الشكر. 
محمد الأمين


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (12 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم ارجو منحي بعض الوقث حيث انني لم استطع توفير المادة بعد 
اعذرني ولكن ان شاء الله ان تتيسر الامور.


----------



## evantheking (12 أغسطس 2007)

http://www.wpro.who.int/internet/files/pub/297/toc.pdf


maa9000 قال:


> أرجو من سيادتكم تقييم هذا الموضوع وإذا كان لديكم معلومات عن هذا الموضوع أرجو أن تفيدوني.
> الأمين


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (13 أغسطس 2007)

maa9000 قال:


> أريد معلومات عن هندسة المستشفيات(clinical engineering)
> مع جزيل الشكر.
> محمد الأمين


ان شاء الله هذا الرابط كذلك تجد فيه بعض متطلباتك.
http://www.touchbriefing.com/cdps/cditem.cfm?cid=7&nid=747


----------



## maa9000 (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم يا الأخوان على هذه المشاركات والملفات الرائعة ونتمنى المزيد.

محمد الأمين.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (13 أغسطس 2007)

maa9000 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم يا الأخوان على هذه المشاركات والملفات الرائعة ونتمنى المزيد.
> 
> محمد الأمين.


لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم
ان شاء الله ان تكون قد تحصلت على ما تريد من معلومات.
وفقك الله.


----------



## hisham badawi (14 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
رفق الملف الاتي عن الموضوع 
لكن الماده قديمة بعض الشيء
عذرا تم اخذها ب scanner
ارخو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## meito (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركات المفيدة والقيمة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

م.محمد الكسواني قال:


> ان شاء الله هذا الرابط كذلك تجد فيه بعض متطلباتك.
> http://www.touchbriefing.com/cdps/cditem.cfm?cid=7&nid=747


معلش الرابط لا يعمل


و باقي الموضوع تحفة شكرا لك


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو موئل (4 فبراير 2010)

شكراًجزيلاً


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

انا اريد


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

